# Panerai Pam 104 review.....Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions.



## Mystro

After a few years of looking at the Panerai, it was time to add one to my collection. Many may know me from the Omega and Rolex side of the forum. I am a long time owner of those brands and have grown very particular on what a fine time piece must have ... I like bigger watches, I like dive watches, I like distinctive style, I like clear easy to read dials, I like quality construction, and I like a lineage of horological history. The Panerai checked all those boxes but did it with a elegant Italian style. I had two particular models that speak to me and my taste. As a Rolex guy, I like the cyclops on my date window. My eyes read the date much quicker and I kinda miss it on my 45mm Planet Ocean. I found a like new (N-2011) Pam 104 on the sales forum. When you are a forum permanent resident like I am, you hear the term "like new" ALOT but until I see it through my own OCD eyes, I will believe it. Well here it is. If you see anything wrong in my pics like I forgot to hide all the serial numbers out. let me know. I tried to be careful and Panerai seems to have THE highest forgeries out there so I don't want to help any of these low life's.



















I was impressed by the original owners in keeping the outer box in such great shape.



















Lot of boxes but everything looks good so far.....










Looks like every thing from the original sale was kept.









Numbers from all the outer box, tags, COSC, and watch all match. It appears the original owner purchased the Panerai from a grey market dealer. There is a independent ILS Warranty. No big deal, I have seen this before with ALOT of hard to get brands.









The watch looked absolutly perfect. Not a scratch or scuff on anything including the strap. I can tell this watch was hardly ever worn. Solid feel without feeling too heavy. The crown cam lock is a cool idea and is a hallmark Panerai feature in my eyes. It unlocked smooth without any play. Very tightly engineered. Took about 45 winds to fully wind the watch. I can hear the clutch slip and make that ever faint (click, click) at the very end of the wind to let you know the main spring is at its maximum.
This is well known to the Omega owners as well. Rotor feel is neat. You know you have a little power winder working for you. I have my wind up box set for the OPIII movement to 800 TPD at a clock wise rotation. Helps to have a multi watch, multi programmable wind-up box.


















Hands all line up perfectly. Watch set normal and crown wind felt new and smooth. Quick date operated correctly. Date changes over at about 11:59. The black alligator strap smells new and is very comfortable for a more formal look.












I am at a place in my life where I don't have to get formal any more so a more casual look is my style these days. Here is where the Panerai strap sickness set in. I had to try the quick change strap.;-).

























The rubber dive strap was never used until now. I love the Pam104 look with a rubber dive strap. The dive strap is much thinner than the Omega Planet Ocean rubber strap I am use to but it is very comfortable. For what it is, its msrp is greatly over priced IMO, but if you are this far and the logo is printed on the outside of the strap, a genuine OEM strap is the way to go. I will probably watch the forums for a spare because I will use this one ALOT.










I managed to pick up a quality aftermarket strap in the famous "tobacco" color.









I love this look and was never able to pull it off with and Omega or Rolex.


















Lume is, well......nothing short of outstanding.









My initial time keeping a evaluations are outstanding. My new Pam 104 is +.50 seconds a day. That would make any automatic watch owner excited. I read its COSC that was completed in 11-03-11 and it had a very accurate testing and not very sensitive to various resting positions. I am not a movement snob. I value reliability and a proven track record. Parts and ease of service is also a bigger deal for those of us that buy watches as "keepers".










I am very excited to be a Panerai owner and have done ALOT of reading and studying of the company and history. My watches are always "keepers". I never flip watches, that's why I take time to buy into a particular watch and company. Looking forward to getting to know the Panerai side of he forum as much as the Omega and Rolex side.










Family Pic..


----------



## Synequano

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Congratz on the 104,it looks legit to my eyes,and it looks nice with the tobacco strap


----------



## spdu4ia

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Beautiful piece , nice buy and nice pics. Wear in good health


----------



## Toothbras

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Very nice watch mystro, you have made a wise choice!


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

I wanted to share a moment that you fathers would appreciate. Its been awhile since I purchased a new watch. Here is a pic of my daughter on the day of my last new watch a 45mm PO and here is a pic of my latest Panerai with my daughter. Both pics were taken of the day of the unboxing.....
New watches can be kinda a big deal when you have a family.:-!


----------



## omegasnik

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*



Mystro said:


> I wanted to share a moment that you fathers would appreciate. Its been awhile since I purchased a new watch. Here is a pic of my daughter on the day of my last new watch a 45mm PO and here is a pic of my latest Panerai with my daughter. Both pics were taken of the day of the unboxing.....
> New watches can be kinda a big deal when you have a family.:-!


May you have a happy life my friend! 
I am smiling when reading this post! 
Thank you!

Kind regards,
Nikos.


----------



## Rickgrimes

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Great write up Mystro and fantastic photos, looks in fantastic condition....Enjoy!!!


----------



## ng107

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Hi Mr. Mystro, congratulations on your watch, as it looks awesome. I know where you are coming from, as I myself have been looking at getting a PAM48 or a PAM298 for over two years. I will finally pull the trigger after the January 2014 show.

SIHH - SIHH 2014

I also wanted to mention you have a beautiful family.


----------



## Watch OCD

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Congrats....good choice....

lucky to find 'like new'... how do you guys find pre-owned watches in such condition....or do u pay near new prices?

beautiful pic with ur daughter....i can relate (as a father of a 3 yr old daughter) stay blessed and enjoy ur watches


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Thanks guys. As far as finding super clean pre owned watches: Watching several of the more popular watch sales forums and being patient. I watched several times away for weeks. It becomes a game. The hard part is being ready to buy but not jumping on the first watch you see. I set a standard of condition of what I am willing to live with if I am buying a clean pre owned watch. Most of the regulars on these forums take very good care of their watches and have several so they don't wear them as often. There is a lot of forum members that get the flipping fever and are always buying and selling to keep that new watch high. These are the guys you pray for when buying a pre owned watch. Let them take the initial depreciation hit and you can pretty much buy a brand new premium brand watch and never loose money on it. You just have to hold out for the super clean watches. I will say this Panerai is the newest/cleanest I have seen come across the sales forum in a long time.



Watch OCD said:


> Congrats....good choice....
> 
> lucky to find 'like new'... *how do you guys find pre-owned watches in such condition....or do u pay near new prices?*
> 
> beautiful pic with ur daughter....i can relate (as a father of a 3 yr old daughter) stay blessed and enjoy ur watches


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations. 
that looks shiny . very Nice. wear it Well.


----------



## Genebe

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Beautiful watch! I had a 104, but it wasn't in near the condition as yours is! I've since let it go (along with my 45mm PO... miss that one! )
Welcome to the Panerai fold!

Mystro, if you're looking for a spare rubber strap, I have a few & I'd be happy to "pay it forward (i.e., free)" & send you one. Send me a private message if you're interested.


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Outstanding....Much appreciated.



Genebe said:


> Beautiful watch! I had a 104, but it wasn't in near the condition as yours is! I've since let it go (along with my 45mm PO... miss that one! )
> Welcome to the Panerai fold!
> 
> Mystro, if you're looking for a spare rubber strap, I have a few & I'd be happy to "pay it forward (i.e., free)" & send you one. Send me a private message if you're interested.


----------



## Artek

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*



Mystro said:


> I wanted to share a moment that you fathers would appreciate. Its been awhile since I purchased a new watch. Here is a pic of my daughter on the day of my last new watch a 45mm PO and here is a pic of my latest Panerai with my daughter. Both pics were taken of the day of the unboxing.....
> New watches can be kinda a big deal when you have a family.:-!


Being myself a father of a 6 year old these pictures tug at my heartstrings. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ls9999

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Mystro can you tell us where you found that tobacco strap?


----------



## flatmad

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

well I have been wanting a Panerai for a while, after seeing your post, i made up my mind and went ahead did a search for the exact model, found a good deal used  I care less about resell being an mod ETA movement, which runs at +1 per day..

those photos with your daughter are very nice, I have 2 daughters and after seeing your post, I thought it is time for me to purchase, so that I can take some photos like that too..lol


----------



## Longhairdontcare

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

It is decided - my next will be a Panerai. Thank you!


----------



## Mystro

Just a follow up to some of the questions.

The "tobacco strap" is a 24mm/24mm purchased from Panatime. Very good quality for a affordable price.









Accuracy has continued to be first rate. I had to break its accuracy marathon to reset it for Daylight savings. So far still + or - 0 seconds since the reset.

Love this carbon fiber strap. (Also a Panatime strap)


----------



## nick

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

unbelievable post, lovely stuff.


----------



## Alexander Stark

*Wonderful!*

Beautiful display of a beautiful watch! I can't find any better words, that would describe your presentation!

Cheers


----------



## Mystro

The Pam 104 has been a superstar. It has been through every kind of weather, diving, family vacations,etc. and still going strong.


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## trident1970

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Gorgeous watch and a great collection you have! Congratulations! Wear it in good health!


----------



## omega1300

Cheers!! Glad you've continued enjoying it all these years! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrsdad

*Re: Finally took the Panerai plunge...Unboxing and impressions. ( pictorial review)*

Congrats, and welcome to the family.


----------



## joelps

Wow nice watch. the more i see of pam the more i want


----------



## tommyk3

Great photos!!! The Pam 104 isn't just a good watch, its a great watch! I love mine but I still like to admire others as it is a reminder of what an amazing timepiece it is.
Cheers


----------



## Rwm514

Glad you're enjoying, great pics


----------



## justwatches

Congrats, brilliant piece you've got there.


----------



## buochie

phenomenal piece, congrats!


----------



## ty423

You sir have a very fine taste in watches, cars and cigars...


----------



## LASC

Congrats and great review!


----------



## LASC

I think I will wear mine soon too!


----------

